# Ford 345C Fuel/Temp. gauge



## Walt (Jul 31, 2008)

I purchased a 345c recently the fuel gauge reads full when key is on the tank is half fuel, the temp. Gauge at start up reads cool the gauge climbs to the red after a couple of minutes of run time. The motor doesn’t seem to be running hot. What to do? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds as if you may have a pinched wire somewhere that may be partially grounding out or a ground wire that has a poor or no connection. I would suggest tracing all of your wires from the gauge harness down and see what you can find. Also verify no blown fuses or circuit breakers. 

Welcome to tractor forum by the way! :cheers: 

Be sure to get back to us and post what you find.


----------



## Walt (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I checked the wiring and fuses they were good. I changed out the temp. sending unit this didn,t help. Im suspecting the instrumt cluster could be bad its the plastic housing type with no voltage regulator mounted to it. i have 12v going to both gauges. there both grounded to a metel plate on the back of the cluster. with both gauge grounds disconnected from the metal plate i have ~.2ohms from the neg. battery teminal to the metal plate when i connect the gauge ground wires to the metal plate the resistance goes up to ~250 ohms. Is this normal. what else can i check. Thanks again


----------



## Walt (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks for the advice. I checked the wiring and fuses they were good. I changed out the temp. sending unit this didn,t help. Im suspecting the instrumt cluster could be bad its the plastic housing type with no voltage regulator mounted to it. i have 12v going to both gauges. there both grounded to a metel plate on the back of the cluster. with both gauge grounds disconnected from the metal plate i have ~.2ohms from the neg. battery teminal to the metal plate when i connect the gauge ground wires to the metal plate the resistance goes up to ~250 ohms. Is this normal. what else can i check. Thanks again


----------



## donvon (May 31, 2010)

*temp and fuel gauge*

I have the exact same problem. They stopped working at the same time, when I removed the instrument panel. As you did, I checked for for voltage at the gauges and had 12 volts at both, and a good ground at the metal back plate of the instrument panel. If I'm correct the temp sensor gets it's ground from the engine block. 

Did you figure yous out? I'm puzzled that both guages stop working at the same time?


----------

